# HOB for 90 gallon ?



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

I decided to start another thread separately from my previous DIY filter thread- i'm scrapping that project due to a lot of difficulties, i need this tank up and running very soon and i cant afford to waste more time and money trying to get it to work!

SO! .. im looking for suggestions for my 90 gallon tank, I would like a reasonably priced HOB filter - my tank will not be heavily stocked, probably under-stocked actually.. I prefer the ease of use/cleaning and maintenance - I dont feel as if a canister filter is a right fit for me at the moment - however i had considered a sunsun or aquatop.

I was looking at Fluval aquaclear 110 or a Marineland Emperor - anyone have experience with these??


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I like the Fluval C4. Its rated to do about 264 gallons an hour but says its only for up to a 70 gallon tank. We are using one in a heavy stocked 55 gallon community tank that we also have a Marineland 350 HOB for. We will be removing that one and adding a second Fluval C4. We are waiting for the biological to build up in the current C4 now before we add the second. My take is that the C4 is better than the aquaclear because of the stages filtration it has. The Marineland has just a filter pad and the bio-wheel. See Below of a description. You can get two C4s for about 110 dollars from Amazon.

The Fluval C4 Power Filter features 5 stages of filtration: 2 mechanical, 1 chemical and 2 biological filtration for bar none performance. An integrated trickle chamber filled with C-Nodes is where biological filtration is super charged for fast and efficient nitrification. Mechanical filtration is performed by a dual layer of foam and polyester and is easily removed for quick cleaning. The patented recirculation grid enhances mechanical filtration when the flow rate is reduced. A convenient chemical insert basket directs water flow to maximize toxin removal. Maintaining only one stage at a time will preserve beneficial bacteria resulting in a stress free environment while ensuring aquarium water stays clear. Equipped with a clogging indicator, drip tray screen and adjustable flow control. Each filter is also equipped with Fluval C4 Poly/Foam, Activated Carbon, C-nodes and drip tray pad. The Fluval C4 Power Filter is ideal for use with aquariums up to 70 US gallon (265L).


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would recommend the Aqueon 75. That's what I am using on my 95 wave and I am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

quick note : I am looking for a Hob where i dont need to buy the expensive "cartridges" - I would rather cut-to-fit my own floss, add my own media etc...


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Then really your only option is the Aquaclear.

It's the only power filter with a water flow path from bottom to top where you can pretty much put whatever media you want in. Any filter with a back to front flow path is going to be difficult to put in home made media that would be any better than the preassembled cartridges.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you! ac 110 it is


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

@HappyGrimgore: Aquaclear 110 power filter is the best choice.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

bought and hooked up, looks great and is nice and quiet! I will definitely be changing up the media a bit down the road. I put in the carbon bag (since I'm using blasting sand, I wanted the carbon running just incase It leeches something into the tank in the first little bit) - and I added some extra lavarock on top of the ceramic media.


----------



## jf7304 (Oct 26, 2015)

I run two AC110's on my heavily-stocked Mixed African tank (65-Gallon 48"L x 13"W x 25"H). I would recommend adding either a second AC110, or an AC70, just for redundancy, even though your tank will be lightly stocked. I find with a sand-substrate tank, the AC's tend to stall out well before they should require a full teardown and cleaning of the impeller housing, etc. Occasionally, I come home from work to find one of them has stopped working; it's almost like the cichlids purposely aim to spit the sand into the intake tube, and AC impellers despise sand.

Also, it's nice to rotate maintenance between two filters so you don't disturb all of the bacteria at once. In my AC's, from bottom to top, I like to run the factory sponge to catch the big chunks, followed by a layer of 3/4" cotton batting from a fabric store (the kind that is NOT chemically treated to be flame-resistant) which filters out what the sponge is too porous to catch, and as much bio-media on top as the remaining space will hold (usually 2 or 3 Bio-Max inserts). I love the way this setup polishes the water and keeps it crystal clear, compared to just using the sponge. Many, many media options for the AC's though, just a recommendation from what I have found to work the best.

IMO, you definitely made the best filtration choice for that size tank. I can't think of any other filter that would compare, other than a canister, but the AC's are so easy to maintain during regular water changes.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I use an AC 110 and an AC70 on my 90 gallon. I like the near 10x/h turnover plus peace of mind if one quits.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I have AC20 to AC110. Come to think of it, wouldn't running two AC70 be betterthN one AC110? AC70 is rated for 70 gal. and consume 6W, so two AC70 would be good for 140 gal. and consume 12W combined. One AC110 is good for 110 gal., but a single AC110 would consume 14W. Does this logic makes sense? Am I missing something here?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Handyjoe said:


> I have AC20 to AC110. Come to think of it, wouldn't running two AC70 be betterthN one AC110? AC70 is rated for 70 gal. and consume 6W, so two AC70 would be good for 140 gal. and consume 12W combined. One AC110 is good for 110 gal., but a single AC110 would consume 14W. Does this logic makes sense? Am I missing something here?


I think it makes sense ... from the point of redundancy/backup, if for no other reason. The additional filtration is a welcome bonus as well ... 

The potential downsides might be: 1. increase in initial overall cost (perhaps somewhat offset in the long term by decreased operating cost), 2. possibly (slightly ?) higher noise level.


----------

